# Custom leather work.



## FrankHeunis (26/4/17)

Does anyone do or know someone who can do a custom leather case for me ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (27/4/17)

I can do it. Plain or tooled.


----------



## FrankHeunis (27/4/17)

Stillwaters said:


> I can do it. Plain or tooled.


I want it just as it is in the screenshot if possible.


----------



## FrankHeunis (27/4/17)

Stillwaters said:


> I can do it. Plain or tooled.


0782366409 message me and we can talk specs and all


----------



## Stillwaters (27/4/17)

Won't be able to do the embossed design but will contact you tomorrow afternoon

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

